# FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE  unable to get ftp...



## HolgerFisch (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi

*I* am new to FreeBSD but not to Linux. *I* downloaded the newest version of FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE (memstick.iso / i386) and installed it. *I*f *I* try to get a package with [cmd=]pkg_add -r packagename[/cmd] it says:

```
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.1-release/Latest/mc.tbz' by URL
```

*T*he FreeBSD server doesn*'*t have the folder packages-9.1-release so *I* am not sure which URL *I* have to use with *setenv*.

*M*aybe packages-9.0-stable or packages-stable?

*A*ny help would be great


----------



## Beastie (Dec 30, 2012)

From the announcement:


> Please note that precompiled third-party packages are not available for 9.1-RELEASE at the time of release.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...




So yes, using the *packages-9-stable* repository sounds like a good idea.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Dec 30, 2012)

```
ftp ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-stable/ftp
get ncftp[3]-...
pkg_add ncftp3- # when local
rehash
ncftp ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-stable/misc
ls mc*
get mc- ..... # whatever it has
```
the poster above this one bested it by three seconds or so...


----------



## heja2009 (Dec 30, 2012)

How about pkgng, are there any usable packages already?
I did not find anything by nosing around on pkgbeta.FreeBSD.org
I get e.g.
`# pkg install subversion
pkg: Package 'subversion' was not found in the repositories`


----------



## fonz (Dec 30, 2012)

heja2009 said:
			
		

> How about pkgng


Doesn't it use the very same packages as the pkg_* tools? If they aren't there (yet), they aren't there (yet).

Fonz


----------



## kpa (Dec 31, 2012)

fonz said:
			
		

> Doesn't it use the very same packages as the pkg_* tools? If they aren't there (yet), they aren't there (yet).
> 
> Fonz



PKGNG has a different package format, you can't install the old packages with pkgng tools and vice versa. There are no PKGNG packages yet for 9.1-RELEASE because 9.1 still uses the old pkg tools by default and PKGNG is still an experimental feature for 9.X releases of FreeBSD.


----------



## throAU (Dec 31, 2012)

In a similar vein, I saw the release announcement for FreeBSD 9.1 this morning, so I tried to download via FTP.

ftp.au.freebsd.org - no 9.1 directory (under ISO-IMAGES-AMD64)
ftp2.freebsd.org - no 9.1 directory
ftp.freebsd.org - no 9.1 directory

Am I somehow seeing expired cached data, or is it not on the FTP sites yet?


----------



## kpa (Dec 31, 2012)

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/9.1


----------



## throAU (Dec 31, 2012)

kpa said:
			
		

> ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/9.1





Cheers, figured it out just now.

Looks like there are a bunch of dead/out of date symlinks on the FTP site.

ISO-IMAGES-AMD64 is listed before "releases" and logically looks like where you should find AMD64 ISO images.  It links to a directory with subdirectories for 7.x through 8.x.


----------



## fonz (Dec 31, 2012)

kpa said:
			
		

> PKGNG has a different package format


In that case, forget I said anything.

Fonz


----------



## HolgerFisch (Jan 5, 2013)

is that ok so for FreeBSD9.1 i386 ???


```
sudo setenv PACKAGESITE ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-stable/Latest/
sudo pkg_add -r mc
```

sorry my dumb questions but FreeBSD is new for me ^^
thanks


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jan 5, 2013)

```
PACKAGESITE=ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-stable/
```
I've that in /usr/local/etc/portmaster.rc # or another similar though.  More steps needed to make it more relevant to your question maybe.


----------

